# low BBTs? (cross-post)



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

I posted also in infertility, but I thought you mamas might be able to shed some light too:

Hi all, I'm new here. I have a 2.5 y/o dd and we're trying for a second one. I had no probs with getting PG the first time. I got PG in early August, and then had a m/c at 9 weeks, and it was another 9 weeks till I got my MP back. Then I had a couple of cycles without + OPKs. So this month I started charting again (I charted before my first pregnancy). And my pre-O temps are really really low. They are bopping around between 96.1 and 97.0. Yesterday I got a +OPK and so we went ahead and did the deed . But I'm worried about those temps. I really don't know what it could mean in regards to my being able to carry a pg successfully. And I REALLY don't want another m/c. Does anyone have any idea about whether low temps are relevent? I know low thyroid can be a cause, but I have no other symptoms of that. Oh, and my temps were normal when I charted in the past. Any input is so welcome! Thanks.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Thyroid!!! Go get your thyroid checked. Low temps + no positive OPK says to me that something is up. I would go and get a thyroid screen - see what is up.

Also - totally coincidental - have you switched to sea salt of other non iodized salt? If so - go back to the iodized stuff. Sometimes it helps.


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks AdinaL, I'll call my doc for an appt today! And I'll check my salt....


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

I agree -- thyroid is the likely problem.

I am hypo thyroid and my naturopath told me to take kelp. I actually see a difference in the temps (they go up) when I remember to take it.

Good luck!


----------

